# Bear River for catfish



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone tried the Bear River for catfish lately? Im planning on taking the wife for a date night, night fishing trip next weekend and am wondering if anyone has had success this spring yet. Chicken livers on the bottom has always been the ticket for me in the past.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I was at Benson marina a week ago; we caught a lot of bull heads but that's all. Worms on the bottom was the only thing they were hitting. Though we didn't have any liver.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm planning on hitting it sometime soon if work allows. I'll let ya know how i do. Where you planning on going?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Try some shrimp, the channel cats love them.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool, we are going to fish south of Corinne saturday night weather permitting. Ill let you know how we do as well


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Critter said:


> Try some shrimp, the channel cats love them.


Critter, ive heard good things about shrimp. What kind of shrimp do you use? Seems like a pricey fish bait. I can get a container of chicken liver for .80 which is why I always stick with that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just purchase the cheapest shrimp that you can find. Or when they go on sale just get a couple of pounds and put them in the freezer. When used for fish bait they never go bad.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds good ill look for some and use two poles one with liver one with shrimp. Ill let you know how it goes. Hopefully we have one hell of a fish fry on sunday.


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I use shrimp and it's the best. I will never mess with liver again. The shrimp stays on the hook much better and much cleaner on your hands. Don't use the cheap bait shrimp though. Just falls apart


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok thanks. I will definitely give shrimp a try. I already bought some liver so we will throw that at em anyway and see what happens. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

And? How'd it go?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Heading out tonight if the weather holds. Looks good right now.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Weather is coming in. Cant get the wife to brave it. Maybe next weekend


----------

